# Wo Angeln in Frankreich???



## tomkat (21. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!!!
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo man in Frankreich ( Grenznähe,)gut angeln kann.


----------



## kiwi69 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wo Angeln in Frankreich???*

Wenn Ihr schon nicht antwortet, dann löscht solche Beiträge wenigstens. Ist immerhin schon vier Jahre alt und verstopft nur die Suchergebnisse bei Google!


----------



## MrLiNk (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wo Angeln in Frankreich???*

aber echt ... zum kotzen!


----------

